# Stability issue after upgrading 11.3-RELEASE to 12.2-RELEASE



## HarryE (Nov 20, 2020)

After successful upgrade, one of the jails still running 11.3-RELEASE spawns one legitimate process (python 2.7) multiple times (16,   as the number of cores of the system, keeps the cores at 101%) then the whole system becomes almost unresponsive.


```
kill -9 xxx
```
 does nothing, to my surprise, cannot kill the processes.

There may be a bug in the new kernel related to passing signals to processes. 

Not happy! I might have to revert back to 11 line.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2020)

HarryE said:


> There may be a bug in the new kernel related to passing signals to processes.


Unlikely.


----------

